# Swedish people, report! :D



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, I'd love to know if we've any from Sweden here.. 
So, If you live in Sweden, or are from Sweden, please let me know. 

Regards, 

Lalja


----------



## seesul (Jul 27, 2008)

Lucky13 could be that one you´re looking for...


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

I know that he is from Sweden. But isn't there any1 else? would be fun!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think that it's at least one more....somewhere..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

Active members you are it.

I would say the top nations represented here are (without actually counting them all out):

1. USA
2. Australia
3. England
4. Germany
5. Poland


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Active members you are it.
> 
> I would say the top nations represented here are (without actually counting them all out):
> 
> ...




There might be a battle brewing with Canada over the # 5 spot!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

I side with the US and Canada since I have relatives in both countries....and live in Scotland


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, such a confused lad!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

freebird said:


> There might be a battle brewing with Canada over the # 5 spot!!!!



Actually you are correct, I forgot about Canada.

I think it would be:

1. USA
2. Australia
3. England
4. Canada
5. Germany


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually you are correct, I forgot about Canada.




Not an uncommon problem in the rest of the world.....


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

So, after what I've heard here, It's only 3-4 Swedies here? That's strange! Sweden have alot of gamers. But we're best in the entire world in FPS games, atleast in my opinion. 
Regards,
Lalja


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

lalja said:


> So, after what I've heard here, It's only 3-4 Swedies here? That's strange! Sweden have alot of gamers. But we're best in the entire world in FPS games, atleast in my opinion.
> Regards,
> Lalja



I think that is right, but only Lucky posts regularly. 

Perhaps the prefer forums in Swedish instead of English?


But invite all of your gaming/modelling friends! Always nice to get new members.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

> Sweden have alot of gamers. But we're best in the entire world in FPS games, atleast in my opinion.



That may be part of the problem. This isn't technically a "gaming" site although there is a section on gaming. We're more like the "Reality " side of gaming.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2008)

lalja said:


> So, after what I've heard here, It's only 3-4 Swedies here? That's strange! Sweden have alot of gamers. But we're best in the entire world in FPS games, atleast in my opinion.
> Regards,
> Lalja



Maybe because this is *not* a gaming forum.

This forum is about the real aircraft. This forum is mostly made up of members who are enthusiasts of real aircraft and love WW2 warbirds and history. Most of the people here dont use the term Flying and Video Games together. More like "Playing with my P-51D not flying my P-51D"...

Now having said that, we do have a small gaming section.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually you are correct, I forgot about Canada.



Everybody forgets about Canada! As the comic said, it's like your attic. You go up there, see the place and say, "Look at all this neat stuff", play with it for a while and go home, forgetting about the place completely. 

Canada is definitely one of the best countries you could have on your border. Never invades, keeps a low profile, generally not the nusciance every other country has to deal with on their border.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2008)

Canada is the hall monitor of the US.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 12, 2010)

i´m from Orebro


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ostersund here, before that Tumba.....


----------



## jamierd (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive been to IKEA does that count


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2010)

jamierd said:


> Ive been to IKEA does that count



Me too - Gawd, I _hated _the place and _fled _ as soon as I could get away with it! 

Jag är inte svenska, jag är dansk. I'm not swedish, I'm danish.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Ostersund here, before that Tumba.....



Tumba has a very good shopping centre, the off license is very efficient.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

I can say SAAB and Volvo, does that count?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2010)

I can say Bikini Girls. Is there any other reason?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

How does it sound in Swedish though?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Swedish Bikini Team?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually you are correct, I forgot about Canada.
> 
> I think it would be:
> 
> ...


Isn't Texas in that top 5 somewhere?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2010)

Thought that was a Dutch island. Ah ....no, that's Texel..... I'll get me coat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Thought that was a Dutch island. Ah ....no, that's Texel..... I'll get me coat!



Ye aint getting anything, but b*tchslapped!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2010)

You two guys remind of the two old men trading jabs in the theater gallery on the Muppet Show.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## five4 (Dec 6, 2010)

My grandfather was born in Harnosand and my grandmother was born in Malmo,That's as close as I come.


----------



## five4 (Dec 25, 2010)

God Jul och gott Nytt Ar from one who was born on Saint Lucia Dagen...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Close enough......


----------



## Grampa (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Im from Roslagen and I have done my military service as groundcrew for the JA 37 Viggen in F16 1990-91.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Grampa....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

See if people will notice this again....


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hur kan vi missa det?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 28, 2011)

What you trying to do to us all Jan, first the very distracting avatar and then an obscure post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Master of Confusion!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2011)

Welllll.......my kids live in Swededsboro, first Swedish settlement in the US. Does that count?

Historical Society


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Since it's your family mate....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Been to a volvo dealership


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2011)

I would've gone to Saab instead......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Ugliest cars ever


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

I once ate at a smörgåsbord, but they didn't have Swedish Meatballs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like your makin stuff up


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2011)

I gotta check the "Get Lucky" thread for some Swedish jokes.





Oh, I found a pic of Swedish meatballs.....


----------



## Boa (Dec 15, 2012)

From Halmstad... And from "Vettet" (swedes will understand that joke)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hur är läget här då?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2012)

You do, and you'll clean it up!
(Ethnic German sense of humor!)


----------



## Boa (Dec 15, 2012)

It´s just great here in Halmstad, its just the weather that is F***ed up. From -15, sunny and fresh to +2, Rain and soggy. Makes my work so mutch more difficult...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> You do, and you'll clean it up!
> (Ethnic German sense of humor!)


LMAO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2012)

Boa said:


> It´s just great here in Halmstad, its just the weather that is F***ed up. From -15, sunny and fresh to +2, Rain and soggy. Makes my work so mutch more difficult...



Same as here in Glasgow then, rain, snow, warm, cold (well...)....

Ostersund is my other hometown...


----------



## Boa (Jan 23, 2013)

Jag har en fundering och i och med att jag inte är så duktig på att uttrycka mig i engelska så tänkte jag ställa den här med förhoppningen att någon kanske kan ge svaret, eller förmedla den på engelska.
SAAB J-21, Hur var den egentligen?
Jag har läst att den inte var speciellt lämpad som jaktplan. 
Däremot så har jag även läst att den hade en snäv vändcirkel, bra beväpning, var stabil, god sikt (framåt i alla fall). En stighastighet på 15m/sek och snabb med sina dryga 650km/h. I min värld så är det kriterier på ett bra jaktplan.
Visserligen så var den i en övergångsålder mellan propeller och jet och kanske därför inte "var lämpad".

Någon som har ett svar?
En teori?

MVH
Lars


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep talkin' like that and somebody is gonna get their mouth washed out with soap!


----------



## Boa (Jan 23, 2013)

My english isnt that good that I can ask that question in english, hoping someone can help me translate.
(its about SAAB J-21, and why it was consider not to be sutable as a fighter)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

I dunno. Its just doesn't look like a fighter to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Told you before to stop playing with the lighter gas, it's _not_ good for you! 






I don't know if it might have been underpowered....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Things that goes bump in the dark....


----------

